# word processing app



## drewavera (Apr 24, 2013)

what is a good word processing app for the kindle fire? I have the kingsoft and it doesnt do what I want it to do. I want to use my kindle to write my books when I'm away from the computer. The app I've been using just allows you to type word with none of the benefits of auto capitalization for beginning each sentence and little things like that which help save time. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

There is Office Suite Pro, which has MS Word in it.  I got it as the Free App of the day a while back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also Documents to Go and Quick Office. They all come, I think, in both free and paid versions. I've not used any exensively. But it's probably safe to say that none are going to be quite as robust as something designed for a full computer.

Here's a link to the page at Amazon with various choices. . . . . .http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_6?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=office+suite&sprefix=office%2Cmobile-apps%2C162


----------



## EricaL (Apr 25, 2013)

I recently gave my Kindle fire to my mom, but when I owned it I found it frustrating to find the right kind of app that I wanted for word processing. I ended up using Evernote, and then syncing it with my computer and copy and pasting into Word from there.


----------



## drewavera (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will look into those. I'd love to be able to use my kindle as my primary writing tool for the first draft and using my desk top strictly for editing. I'm kind of an 'on the go' kind of person


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It gets the job done for me, the few times I've needed to do something with a word doc on my Fire.

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

QuickOffice is my favorite.


----------

